# كورس ادارة مشروعات للمهندس محمدو شعيب



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (4 أبريل 2012)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ....
يقدم المهندس محمود شعيب كورس ادارة مشروعات تحت اشراف ..
** أكاديمية علوم الهندسة التابعة لأكاديمية العالم العربي**



والجزء الذى بدء فيه دراسة الجدوى Feasbility studies
وهذا رابط المحاضرة الاولى والثانية ...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=19Nz0...eature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yBxs0...eature=related
وهذا رابط المحاضرة الثالثة اليوم الاربعاء الثامنة مساءا
http://bit.ly/HcHrAw

هذا ووفق الله الجميع لكل خير ...

*


----------



## العبقرية (4 أبريل 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا لكن اللينكات لا تعمل ارجو التاكد منها


----------



## العبقرية (5 أبريل 2012)

لينك المحاضرة الاولى

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=19Nz05AZwOQ&list=PLA6A6E6A6D801395E&index=1&feature=plpp_video

ولينك المحاضرة الثانية هو
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yBxs0okDfmM&feature=channel


----------



## العبقرية (5 أبريل 2012)

المهندسين الكرام الكورس اكثر من رائع وهو مازال فى البداية انصحكم بمتابعته وان شاء الله نستفاد جميعا


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (5 أبريل 2012)

العبقرية قال:


> لينك المحاضرة الاولى
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=19Nz05AZwOQ&list=PLA6A6E6A6D801395E&index=1&feature=plpp_video
> 
> ...


*جزاك الله خيرا على التعديل بشمهندسة ..*


----------



## mahamcpm (8 أبريل 2012)

*جزاك الله خيرا*


----------



## mafathy (9 يونيو 2012)

جزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## العبقرية (12 يونيو 2012)

للاسف المحاضرات متوقفة منذ فترة


----------



## ابو ميدو2006 (16 يونيو 2012)

الف شكر جارى التحميل


----------



## ايمن حسين (7 يوليو 2012)

نامل التكرم بالمتابعة لمعرفة موقف المحاضرات وعند اى محاضرة توقفت ام لا ؟ وما تم تسجيله ؟ ومتى ستستمر ؟ 

ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## ataa sheko (20 يوليو 2012)

هل يمكن تكميل باقى الدورة ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## Abomjahed (25 يوليو 2012)

مشكورين جداً

هل في تكملة للدورة


----------



## ايمن حسين (27 أكتوبر 2012)

رابط المحاضرة الثالثة لايعمل


----------



## nofal (28 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا .


----------



## زهراء صلاح (16 يوليو 2013)

ممكن لينك باقى الدورة لانى مش لاقياها خالص ,,,​


----------

